# Conicals vs. Sabots



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking for opinions here. Which bullet style gives a hunter the most advantages. I know that sabots with their light weights would shoot a little flatter and conicals being heavier will hit harder and therefore have more killing power.

I just got done looking at ballistics charts for a 425 grain Great Plains conical and sighted in at 2.5 inches high at 50 yards it will drop about 9 inches at 150. The chart for a 240 grain sabot showed that when sighted in at 2.5 inches high at 50 yards will drop about 8 inches at 175. 

Judging from this it doesn't look like the extra range you would get from a sabot is really that great. Do any of you who have a wealth of hunting experience with both bullet styles disagree? Have you successfully taken much longer shots on game with a sabot than a conical?

Also how do the two compare in terms of stopping power? Does it seem that sabots don't have enough punch to get the job done at longer ranges? What would you consider the maximum effective ranges of each bullet style? I have taken two deer with conicals and two deer with sabots but the furthest shot of any of these deer was about 80 yards so I can't very well judge how the two compare at long ranges. 

Any input you can offer would be great.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I took my deer this year at 200 yards. I used a 250gr Hornady XTP in a sabot. I used 100gr triple 7 which put my muzzle velocity at close to 2000fps (26 inch barrel). I sighted my gun 3 inches high at 100 which put me -7 at 200 yards. According to the charts that bullet only had about 940 ft lbs of energy left when it hit that deer which was quartering away. The bullet entered under the 1st rib and traveled the length of the deer exiting the chest. 
I have since put together loads (on paper) that should preform much better then that load. SO to answer your question, stopping power is not an issue out to the ranges you can see with a 1x scope or open sights. Maximum range, I would say the effective range of the bullet all depends on what you want to 0 it for. Ive got a load that 0 at 230 yards only puts it -11 at 300 yards with more then enough energy to kill. The question is can you see your target at 300 yards.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

They both work great. Conicals have dropped them dead_er_ in their tracks in my experience.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My preferred big game bullet is the same 425 Great Plains you mention. I push it with 90 grains of FFg blackpowder. If I go to 100 gr, it flys all over the place, Under 90 and it flys as well.
I've been shooting them for 25 years with very good results.
I have never shot a sabot, that I can recall. For smaller game, like coyote and fox I would think a sabot shot at long range would be just fine.
I have friends that shoot sabots and have had good results bringing home the deer and elk. All have been shot under 100 yards distance.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I personally use the Hornady SSTs in 250 gr and love them I have taken deer and this year took my big bull with it and it performed beautifuly. 
Hornady also makes a projectile that is simalier as a conical in the FPBs. I was going to try them but figured I was good with my current situation that I would wait. But they do look like they would be a good bullet as they don't need a sabot and they have a polymer tip to help with drag and expansion. It comes in a 300 and 350 gr size.
http://www.hornady.com/store/50-Cal-300-gr-FPB/


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

The best thing I could add is try a few different bullets, each rifle will shoot different. And you may find that you prefer one over the other. Ive never liked cleaning after each shot with sabots, when in the field I would like to reload as fast as possible for a second shot. Great plains bullet is one of the best, shot that for years. The only thing I never liked was they mushroom to fast, never an exit wound. The fpb, being a copper jacketed bullet gets complete pass through. Everybody has there own oppinion, and all great advise. Find what fits your needs, get out and shoot and enjoy.


----------

